# Medicare Secondary Claims



## cmac (Oct 13, 2008)

How does everyone file their Medicare Secondary Claims? Is there any other option than Express Plus? Our software does not allow us to do this right now.


----------



## broo4909 (Oct 14, 2008)

We file our claims thru Misys electronic. What problem are you having?


----------



## terridiaz (Oct 14, 2008)

Then how are you submitting them? Is your software out dated?


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Oct 14, 2008)

We use Sage Software. What is your problem? Are you needing to make sure the claim balances with your primary payment information or are you having trouble splitting the claim???


----------



## broo4909 (Oct 16, 2008)

Have you tried to us the software that Medicare offers to file your claims. The other suggestion is to update the software. Show whoever you have to and say look the software is outdated and we are loosing money by not being able to file your Medicare claims see what happens. Just my thought.


----------



## cmac (Oct 29, 2008)

We are using what Medicare offers, Express Plus. It's been updated per their instructions. The EDI department is who you call for issues and they are no help, you get a different person every time and each person has a different answer for the same question. In order to speak with an "expert" takes great patience; normally i get a call back within 3-5 business days but this time it's been over 2 weeks and when i call they say they'll get to me when it's my turn. What's happening is Medicare is paying as the primary b/c the amounts are being entered incorrectly therefore submitted to medicare as secondary incorrectly. Mark, the expert, is the one who showed me how to enter these in Express Plus and since they're all wrong i have to request a takeback for each medicare secondary claim i submit through express plus. our EMR doesn't allow us to submit secondary claims electronically right now. I'm having a terrible time getting these submitted and paid properly and just don't know what to do. EDI is so terrible to deal with regarding Express Plus software.


----------



## broo4909 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am truly sorry about this. I don't have a suggestions on how to help, because we do everything by our system. Maybe there is someone out there willing to try and help you.  Have you tried asking anyone on the ericacoders.com website to see of anyone can help.


----------



## arletis1989@hotmail.com (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi I will like to know if it's fine to bill a second claim to straight medicare?


----------



## csperoni (Jun 25, 2020)

arletis1989@hotmail.com said:


> Hi I will like to know if it's fine to bill a second claim to straight medicare?


If by second, you mean secondary (other insurance primary), then yes, of course you should bill straight Medicare as secondary.  
PS - in the future, it's usually more helpful to start a new question rather than add a post to a 12 year old thread.


----------

